# Gravel bike bar: Salsa Cowbell?



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'd like to get a flared bar for my gravel bike. 31.8 clamp. I'd like a fairly compact reach and drop and a nice wide bar that I can mount the levers fairly high on. I don't particularly like "ergo" bends, I like a smooth curve. I don't want a huge flare.

The Cowbell looks good. Has anyone tried it? Impressions? Other options?


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I have the Cowbell on my gravel bike and on a road tandem. I'm not sure about your specs but I like it a lot. Very comfortable.


----------



## Manning (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a set of 44's on my gravel/CX bike. Love them. Like them enough to want some for the road bike.


----------

